
Fun – Debunk this thought (containers are anti-future) - czbond
We don&#x27;t have enough interesting, future looking debates on HN. I had this one at work today, and want to have someone succinctly debunk it.<p>I believe we will eventually go &#x27;anti-container&#x27; as the future. We will remove OS and have application compiled interfaces. Why? In my opinion, containers add a layer of cruft (OS + apps) on top of a layer of cruft (OS + apps). Edge cloud devices and distributed applications running on blockchain I think will lead the way with &#x27;anti-container&#x27;. It wouldn’t be feasible to spin up IPFS style containers, but could potentially with pre-compiled binaries.<p>This would help with security: For instance with Docker, one can compromise a security compiled language left on a container, root into docker, and use flaws to root into the host OS.
======
taylodl
What's your blockchain running on? What's your edge cloud device connecting
to? To run code you need a processor and an app launcher/monitor - which is
typically an OS and will continue to be for the foreseeable future. Even if
it's a minimal OS, it's still an OS. Containers merely provide isolation from
apps running on the same OS instance - allowing multi-tenant apps to run on
the same physical hardware. If anything, I see container use increasing.

